

A small, modular, efficient fusion plant - mazsa
https://newsoffice.mit.edu/2015/small-modular-efficient-fusion-plant-0810

======
Someone
Everything is relative, but which is it: _" about half the diameter of ITER "_
or _small_? The vacuum chamber of ITER is 8500 cubic meters
([https://www.iter.org/newsline/135/285](https://www.iter.org/newsline/135/285))

Half the size in 3 dimensions still is 1000 cubic meters, or larger than most
people's house.

Also: previously discussed on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10036774](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10036774)

~~~
mazsa
Sorry (I was on holiday last week).

------
mazsa
Link to original (behind paywall):
[http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0920379615...](http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0920379615302337)

